# close please!



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome, one and all to,..
<big><big>*Muppetman & Chubsterr's*</big></big>
<big><big>Signature Warehouse!</big></big>

*<big>Intro</big>*

Im sure that if you've been a member of TBT for more then a week you'll have seen one of our sigs, even if you didnt realise it was ours, we have been supplying sigs to TBT users for weeks-months now and have made quite a title, now, Muppetman & Chubsterr have joined together to create one mega awsome l33t sig shop!

Together we hope to get sigs to the users of TBT even faster then before! with the ability of been open for more hours and working on 2 sigs at once! Our request lists from before have been carried on and will be below our introductions.
*
Muppetman*
My name is Muppetman (Jack) and i have been making sigs for about 2 months now, starting early january09, i have quite a different style to chub, but ive been told it works quite well. =] If you spacificly want my style say so in your post!

*My previous work;*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































</div>
*Below is the list of sigs that were from my old shop, i will finish this list 1st*
-Champ22
-Pippy1
-Bita
-Jarrrad
-Suaure
The following requests i have taken off chub's hands;
-Aqua
-Dark
-Samwich
-Bananaoracle
Finally, the rest of the requests;
-Bell_hunter
-Animalcrossinggirl
-Stban
-pup101
This is to start the buisness at an even pase. 
<small>For more info read the bottom of chubsterrs intro.</small>

To chubster,
Fitzy has asked for another sig, his request should be on my old shop.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-CLOSED-*</big></big></big>


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

<big><big>*RESERVED*</big></big>


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 28, 2009)

Chubster, what program do you use? Just wondering.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

This is totally awesome!


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Chubster, what program do you use? Just wondering.


Mostly Gimp 2.6..but i do use photoshop cs3 sometimes.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

Muppetman this sig is assigned to you. Cause Chub already made me an awesome one. You did too but now i come back for another one.
Picture- All the pikmin. White, Blue, Red, Purple, and Yellow.
Its must say- Jose/PitFall
Font- Some kind of font that looks 8-bit.


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Feb 28, 2009)

The one you make me will go right under the one chub made me.


----------



## Nate (Feb 28, 2009)

good luck.


----------



## StbAn (Feb 28, 2009)

wow you get united! you make an excellent job guys!


----------



## spector1 (Feb 28, 2009)

awesome


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 28, 2009)

wow, two forces combined into one! ill probably request another sig soon


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bell_Hunter said:
			
		

> Muppetman this sig is assigned to you. Cause Chub already made me an awesome one. You did too but now i come back for another one.
> Picture- All the pikmin. White, Blue, Red, Purple, and Yellow.
> Its must say- Jose/PitFall
> Font- Some kind of font that looks 8-bit.


okay dokey, i will add to the list right now =]


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd like to make a request!
Basically a sig with like the revelation of Princess Peach
from the days of 8-bit to the most recent 
just like muppetman's example of the mario revelation
i'd like 'ac girl' in top right corner in kinda geeky pixelated text

background picture:
http://www.pippoburro.com/mailart/images/gallery/sent/blossom_dyvine/graph_mail/mario_mushroom.jpg 
that tiled across the background please 

if its too hard to make them tell me what i need to change


----------



## Fontana (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr can you make me a sig like this one http://i42.tinypic.com/okwxa9.png but instead of the two pokemons put in ike and waluigi (use the same color shceme that you used for earths sig but make sure waluigis side is yellow and ikes is red)

and use yellow for the backround of waluigi and red for the backround of ike

any font should do just make sure you put in the words " IKE AND WALUIGI OWN!"

thanx!


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

could both of you do the sig i requested and I'll chose the one i like best?


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> I'd like to make a request!
> Basically a sig with like the revelation of Princess Peach
> from the days of 8-bit to the most recent
> just like muppetman's example of the mario revelation
> ...


Ill take this one as i know how its done, chub you take waluigis


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> chubsterr can you make me a sig like this one http://i42.tinypic.com/okwxa9.png but instead of the two pokemons put in ike and waluigi
> 
> and use yellow for the backround of waluigi and red for the backround of ike
> 
> ...


Sure thing ill add you to my list


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> could both of you do the sig i requested and I'll chose the one i like best?


theres always one isnt there >.<
ill make your sig, if your not happy then request again, requested to chub


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good idea Muppetman.

I have added a status at the bottom of my first post.

Check it out to keep up with my sigs


----------



## StbAn (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey muppet man can you make me a DSi sig?, I wan tto see your job I already seen chubsterrs job and it was awesome, now is your turn.

info: make it like you want just it have to say: StbAn


----------



## Suaure (Feb 28, 2009)

Colors - Black, grey, and white
People - Kk slider, Link, and Mario
Info - From Suaure


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

StbAn said:
			
		

> Hey muppet man can you make me a DSi sig?, I wan tto see your job I already seen chubsterrs job and it was awesome, now is your turn.
> 
> info: make it like you want just it have to say: StbAn


yup, added to the list


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 28, 2009)

Guys im leaving the shop for now.

Gonna go play some brawl if anybody wants to play PM ME.

Muppetman any requests made to me add them to the bottom of your first post.
Ill grab them when i come back and add them to my list. Ill do the same for you when you're offline.
<small>*
-Chubster has stepped out-*</small>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nvm
any of you too can make the sig 
your both great


----------



## tails1428 (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow i may have to think of a new design to request because i loved the first 1 but i need a change of scenery in my sig


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Wow, never known a thread to reach nearly 300 views in 15mins....
and so many requests....im gonna get crackin'


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

just thought if I should post request here 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Image: I want picture of the able sisters (including labelle)
Background: make it all cute and pink-ish with scoowegaly ( ~ ) lines that are light blue
text: ~Bita~ (please write it on the right bottom corner  ) 
extra info: I want like them to be back to back like cool looking xD 
here are some images i would suggest to use:
http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/889/889736/animal-crossing-city-folk-20080715111443436.jpg
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/0/8674/339313-mable_large.gif
http://3tree.co.uk/acexchange/images/characters/mable.jpg

could you make them like labelle in middle then one sister on one side of labelle and the other on the other side?

Sorry for making it complicated DX
PLEASE & THANKS 

Oh and also make an avy with just the part of the sisters (including labelle)
</div>


----------



## Kiley (Feb 28, 2009)

ok i need a siggy  i am assining chubsterr for this i want it to be a pic of panda apple the main colors should be red and blue make it cute k?
it should say Kiley-of-leafvill in blue thx!


----------



## Melvic (Feb 28, 2009)

you all seem to be good at signatures how do i get mine on my TBT Signature thing!
Ive saved it now what
and do i have oi save it as like a JPEG or something? >.<


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

pippy1 your sig is complete, hope you like it =]






```
[IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/fullmoonsig.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Champ22 (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetman do me a sig with all the colred genomes from mpo+


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

omg I'm next


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Champ22 said:
			
		

> muppetman do me a sig with all the colred genomes from mpo+


i dont think you realised but before i hopped shops i finished yours...





```
[IMG]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e350/muppetman555/champssig-2.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok i want chub to make me this one. I want it to say: Pup101

Image:Slideshow with these pics please.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20pics/ArtistNo1/Fave%20Pokemon%20Pics/the-v-1.gif?o=110

http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20flareon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/ec12471284951fd7fc256f6319a5a3cb.png?o=3
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20and%20jolteon/Silly_Willma/MIS%20Pokemon/741301f6f259528b7ee8c4996f90698b.png?o=19
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20vaporeon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/500f51777eb9927604ae93c4266462e6.png?o=1
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20umbreon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/eb7899dba526a863bef8cbec07d6c047.png?o=1
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20espeon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/15745030d4d65f7f31db7f75b9bb1a90.png?o=1
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20glaceon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/1a6bd0d3e4b5abd7cd24ddc4bd35329d.png?o=2
http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee%20with%20leafeon/himaru004/other%20cartoon%20crap/eevee/1816ebec31f32737b3a8b4ce7eac4d20.jpg?o=2

Please make all of them the same size. The last one is small but make it the same size as like the 2nd one. I want the slideshow to be in this order. The border to be black. Any font will be fine so give me choices. I want it the same size as my other slide show sig.


----------



## pippy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> pippy1 your sig is complete, hope you like it =]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnx muppetman


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nevermind muppetman can you please make mine?


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Nevermind muppetman can you please make mine?


yer ill add you too me list now


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2009)

*tears* beautiful, muppetmen and the chubsterr ganging up.......gimmie a second.*more tears*


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 28, 2009)

I want muppet to do this one.

Main Character: http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee/Dark_InuYasha_01/eevee.png?o=105

2nd character: http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee/sonicthehedgehog__18/gbc133.gif?o=9

I want the 2nd character to be on the left hand side corner at the bottom.

I also want this one on the right hand corner http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee/munkeychips/eevee.gif?o=101

Please give me 2 choices. One with a blue background, black border. The 2nd choice to be eevees color with a black border. Make a nice design in the back. Thanks!


----------



## John102 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> I want chub to do this one.
> 
> Main Character: http://media.photobucket.com/image/eevee/Dark_InuYasha_01/eevee.png?o=105
> 
> ...


Didn't you just have a sig or two made? Why don't you enjoy your new sig for a while and let these guys work on someone else? There are a few people with pretty old sigs that really need a new one, but your over here asking for one or two sigs when you just got two new ones. I would recommend you wait a little while before changing your sig again. Besides the ones you've got now look amazing! ^_^


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 28, 2009)

I might actually consider this.


----------



## muppetman (Feb 28, 2009)

right I'm off for the night, chub and i should be back tomoro. bita, im halfway through yours =] 
<big>*-CLOSED-*</big>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 28, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> right I'm off for the night, chub and i should be back tomoro. bita, im halfway through yours =]


ok
make sure you make it cute xD


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Ok well im back so ill be working on Earths signature


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Earth your signature is complete.

If i may add, i had a lot of fun with this signature! Hope i get more requests like yours.
Anyway here it is.

***WARNING BRIGHT COLORS*** 

lol^







Heres the code if you decide to use it


```
[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/259dgu9.png[/IMG]
```


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Earth let me know if you like it or not, if u don't u might want Muppetman to make you something. 

If you do, enjoii!


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Can I have a sig?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> Can I have a sig?


Sure post what u want.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 1, 2009)

hey chubsterr

the one you made for earth just then wuz awesome

can you make mine like that?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> hey chubsterr
> 
> the one you made for earth just then wuz awesome
> 
> can you make mine like that?


if u mean with the split color scheme like his, yeah i can do that.


----------



## Fontana (Mar 1, 2009)

yea make sure its a yellow background for waluigi and a red one for ike


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> yea make sure its a yellow background for waluigi and a red one for ike


Alright if you can post that on your request post, just to make sure i dont forget  >_<


----------



## Fontana (Mar 1, 2009)

ok i edited my request!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> ok i edited my request!


Alright thanks


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

<big><big><big>*-Closing Shop, i think it's time for chubster to go to sleep, 4am already-*</big></big></big>

<small><small>To muppetman.
Nothing new really just finished earths sig.</small></small>


----------



## julezz (Mar 1, 2009)

oh just because u canged shop then ill give you my info again 

Main Sig Character: link (in zelda)
Secondary Character:dont want one
Main color:green 
Secondary Color:different green
Font: dont care
ps: can you put my username on it and animate link please and thank you


----------



## Earth (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Earth your signature is complete.
> 
> If i may add, i had a lot of fun with this signature! Hope i get more requests like yours.
> Anyway here it is.
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

first of all, you've joined up!!! thats great!!!

welll, i red im currently workin on Earth sig an i was like :O YAAAAAAY!!!!
and then i read you finished it so i was like YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
 i love it i love it i love it!!!! thank you thank you thank you!!!!
Its excactly what i wanted!!!!!! =D

thanks again an again for the amazing sig  now my sig space wont be empty


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Muppetman I think you forgot about my sig!


----------



## SamXX (Mar 1, 2009)

For my signature could you do something similar to Fitzies please?
I'm already on the request list but something related to Animal Crossing but with my name in Pixel Text and the colour scheme is White and Red and make it look the same style as fitzys please


----------



## May_Rukia (Mar 1, 2009)

do I have to give you my info if I on the list :3 ?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, I would like to request a signature =)
I'll let you guys decide what color scheme to use but Captain Falcon has to be in the center, Phoenix Wright in the right side (Lol, I just made a cool pun) and Travis in the left side. Please put my name in the bottom and please use *this* font.

The pictures to use
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*Travis Touchdown*
*Captain Falcon*
*Phoenix Wright 1* *<big>OR</big>*
*Phoenix Wright 2*</div>


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Im back people!

<big>*-OPEN-*</big>


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> Hey Muppetman I think you forgot about my sig!


forgot? the sig i made you is in your signature right now =\


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Hi, I would like to request a signature =)
> I'll let you guys decide what color scheme to use but Captain Falcon has to be in the center, Phoenix Wright in the right side (Lol, I just made a cool pun) and Travis in the left side. Please put my name in the bottom and please use *this* font.
> 
> The pictures to use
> ...


Okay, ill add you to a list


----------



## nicko9585 (Mar 1, 2009)

i would like to request a sig

Main color:red
second color:black
Main character: Itachi from Naruto
u can choose font but make my name in there if its not to much to ask?


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no dont you remember I asked for another?


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i belive you, i will get chub to add it to his list


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

-Shop closed-

still online but taking a break, could anybody wanting to harvest for some cash please pm me, i have wii speak aswell


----------



## Champ22 (Mar 1, 2009)

yes i realized muppetman great job but i think colored genomes would be best there blue,pink,red,green,black,yellow plzxz


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jake123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY! My computer crashed when I was trying to request.... ^^;


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a request for chubsterr.

I'd like you to use this image:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Remove the white background of course. Add some cool affects whatever you think would make it look good [I like the colors black and red and if you can do neon lights or anything else you think would make it look cool; I trust your judgment] Make it look like night and somewhat eerie I guess but don't forget black and red ;D
[Don't overdo the red] 

I want it to say 'welcome to your doom'
And coffeebean! somewhere [remember no caps]

You decide what font it would look better with and what color.
Make it look cool! >

And if you can make an avvie with that to match the signature, that would be cool.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 1, 2009)

I would like a sig, please. =]

I would like to have Giritina (origin form) with a miniture male charactar from Pokemon diamond/pearl next to him (exept smaller)  Tell me if this is too COMPLICATED! XD

background: You come up with a color, or something that's shiny! :]




PLEASE PM ME WHEN YOU ARE FINISHED, Thank you! =D


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Pup101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just want to save them for later though.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 1, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> Ok i want chub to make me this one.
> 
> Image:Slideshow with these pics please.
> 
> ...


I actully want chub to make me this sig. And muppet to make the other one i wanted.


----------



## fitzy (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> fitzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


check yo PM's it should be there!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I have a request for chubsterr.
> 
> I'd like you to use this image:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> ...


Sure thing cofee, i like that picture u chose, working with high quality anime pics is my fav.

Ill add you to the list


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Jake123 said:
			
		

> I would like a sig, please. =]
> 
> I would like to have Giritina (origin form) with a miniture male charactar from Pokemon diamond/pearl next to him (exept smaller)  Tell me if this is too COMPLICATED! XD
> 
> ...


Ill give your request to muppetman.

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys... My old sig pwns and all, but I wouldnnt miind a sorta brighter one now... ya know???

So anyway, could you make me a sig with...
Leafeon and glaceon in it
Id like a mixture of blue and green colours
If they could be attacking each other or something that'd be great
And my name on it aswell would be cool, tnx goizz


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Hey guys... My old sig pwns and all, but I wouldnnt miind a sorta brighter one now... ya know???
> 
> So anyway, could you make me a sig with...
> Leafeon and glaceon in it
> ...


Alright ninten


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to put pressure on you guys and say, why isn't my name in the waiting list?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Heres your signature Miss Chibi

Again it was a bit small than my usual but that's because of the size of the pictures u requested.

Hope u still like it.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm going to put pressure on you guys and say, why isn't my name in the waiting list?


Thats probably my fault, sorry about that ill add you right now.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, no worries ^_^


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna take your request, unless u want muppetman to take it.

Ive added you to my list


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   there'll be some pwnage goin on soon  :veryhappy:


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 1, 2009)

hey muppetman, is my sig done?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

*Well guys i wont make signatures anymore, im kind of annoyed by some of the people here at TBT

Check this link, Page 4, for my reasons

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7132620/4/#new

you guys can thank MGMT,Ultra byte, and Famous fleep.

Sorry for the inconvenience and im sorry if i didn't get to you on my waiting list.


*


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> *Well guys i wont make signatures anymore, im kind of annoyed by some of the people here at TBT
> 
> Check this ]http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7132620/4/#new[/url]
> 
> ...


wa-what?!?
nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :'(
"baby come back!" >;3


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

:/ I'm disappointed.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

How mature.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> How mature.


yeah thanks..-*C..

you're also one of those people..


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of those people that see how stupid it is to stop doing something because of *******s?

Damn, UB wasn't even being rude.  She was offering critique, something you need if you ever want to improve.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked for constructive critiscism not *censored.2.0* talking.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't even let "these people" get in the way. You should handle it. Why do you help and make people signatures? For you to get better, and to help out others.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. now I'm glad you don't make graphics anymore. You can't take any criticism at all.

That's the thing with this place. Post a sig here, and everybody will bow down, no matter if it's bad or good.

Post it on a real graphics site, and prepare to have your heart broken.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is anything she/he said constructive?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't.



> Try not to just slap on C4Ds and a render and call it art... I really don't see much you made, except maybe the background.
> 
> And yeah, the text is really random. :|



That's far from "*censored.2.0* talking".

If you think that's bad, you should see the *censored.2.0* I get from people.

lrn2mature


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 1, 2009)

You're going to be shunned from the coffeh


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Holy crap theres no way im gonna be able to make all these requests on my own.....0_o


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright Ultra, maybe you should take your critique which serves no real purpose but as an insult to those sites?

After all you know the true definition of art right? maybe you should make signatures for everyone. I had other bad comments about the signature, and i didnt mind them at all..but yours makes my blood boil why? because im sick and tired of seeing people like you on TBT.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to, but I'm expanding my graphic knowledge to website design and whatnot.

I really don't see others like me on TBT, except maybe DF, because *we're graphic designers*. You're just a kid who likes making art. Not that there's something wrong with that, but seriously, you shouldn't get all worked up over something like this. It's not like your job depends on your art.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

You obviously don't know the "true definition of art" if you're pulling a Muk and getting period blood everywhere over a "bad comment" that was actually fairly helpful. :|


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 1, 2009)

everyone just calm down! i think that cubsterrs a great sig maker, but he should try to ignore other peoples comments, but that doesnt mean u should make really insulting comments.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

EDIT: i see your point now (kinda) but still he can quite if he wants to, doesnt effect you


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> You obviously don't know the "true definition of art" if you're pulling a Muk and getting period blood everywhere over a "bad comment" that was actually fairly helpful. :|


when the *censored.3.0* did  he call it art you idiot......


----------



## lil' lenny (Mar 1, 2009)

can i have this ?  

Main Sig Character: toushiro hitsugaya (in bleach)
Secondary Character:momo hinamori (in bleach
Main color:ice blue 
Secondary Color:different blue
Font: dont care


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Ultra you are been a bit harsh, he did say in his origeonal sig shop that he does them for HIS enjoyment....
> If the critisism takes away the fun (witch it probly will) why should he continue to make sigs?


So do I. That doesn't change anything. I just happen to do this for a career.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so u think ur better because its ur career?!!!
your dumb!


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> everyone just calm down! i think that cubsterrs a great sig maker, but he should try to ignore other peoples comments, but that doesnt mean u should make really insulting comments.


^


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all. I'm just saying that if he was to do this for a career, he'd get crushed, because graphic designers have to evolve over time because of programs and current styles.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 1, 2009)

Chubsterr, you make fairly well signatures. UltraByte was giving you helpful critique to better improve your signatures. Don't get so pissed off from that, you should be happy that she's trying to help you do better. She wasn't talking *censored.2.0* or whatever. If you're going to make signatures for people, some critique is good. Every artist needs to go through the critique. Don't look at it negatively, and giving up is so cowardly. Seriously.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> After all you know the true definition of art right? maybe you should make signatures for everyone. I had other bad comments about the signature, and i didnt mind them at all..but yours makes my blood boil why? because im sick and tired of seeing people like you on TBT.





> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im just a kid that likes making art?

First..
If i remember right according to you i dont make art.

Second. 
You dont know me, nor what i do, so before you say anything else, id like to stop you right there.


You can be the president of the united states for all i care, i dont care if you're a graphic designer in reality, or just think that you are.

I get worked up because comments like yours serve no purpose. Did you do anything at all to make your comment worth while? no, what did you do? 

Dont get me wrong this isnt just about you, in general its about people that post comments like yours.

Take MGMT for example, he says my signatures are flat.. lol thats fine with me, then i go down to another post, one by sab showing a new signature what did he post?

"EW".

LOl?

Post like that, serve no purpose, and your opinion serves no purpose to me either. Specially when it consists of what you posted.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Chubster, the main point is that you need to just ignore all the bad comments, and take in all the criticism. I strongly appreciate the effort put into this to help out others. You'll be letting Muppetman and others down. >_>


----------



## lil' lenny (Mar 1, 2009)

can i have this ? 

Main Sig Character: toushiro hitsugaya (in bleach)
Secondary Character:momo hinamori (in bleach
Main color:ice blue 
Secondary Color:different blue
Font: dont care


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep thinking that I'm being mean to you. You'll find out what's true in the end.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Chubsterr, you make fairly well signatures. UltraByte was giving you helpful critique to better improve your signatures. Don't get so pissed off from that, you should be happy that she's trying to help you do better. She wasn't talking *censored.2.0* or whatever. If you're going to make signatures for people, some critique is good. Every artist needs to go through the critique. Don't look at it negatively, and giving up is so cowardly. Seriously.


Cofee, her critique wasnt helpful..

U might want to re read it..


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

That was a pain in the ass to read.

Yes, her comment served a purpose, to better you.  Jesus *censored.3.0*ing Christ this is so simple and yet you don't get it.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, do you want me to make it loud and clear?

Don't do what I said for my critique. That's the point. You're not to do what I told you, as in, having a render that looks like it's been slapped on.

Man, you really don't know how to take criticism.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Keep thinking that I'm being mean to you. You'll find out what's true in the end.


I dont think you were "mean" i think your comment was more leaned towards *censored.2.0* talking than constructive criticism.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then tell me why you're quitting.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then ignore the comment. That's all you have to do.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree with critique, as long as it says constructive critisism on how to improve, sabs "ew" was just ignorent....


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i really dont know how to take your criticism "kid"


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> I agree with critique, as long as it says constructive critisism on how to improve, sabs "ew" was just ignorent....


Yeah, the Ew comment was really dumb.

@chubbs: Kid? I lol'd.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you don't.

lrn2menopause


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... im sure that<big><big> if</big></big> he would want to do it for a career 
he'd get with the program and "evolve"
if he was serious about this and wanted advice on how to be better he would take it from a professional on a professional site, not from a *censored.2.0* talker
like he said hes a beginner, and look how good he is right now,  he hasnt been doing this for long and hes great, i bet if he did it as long as u have been doing it, you'd be surpassed so fast......


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I had no idea he was a beginner. Jeez.

Well, from what I've seen, he wouldn't evolve. He won't even take my criticism seriously. He thinks I'm being a *censored.1.1*. If I was a *censored.1.1*, I would have said "I HATE STREET FIGHTER UGH YOUR SIG SUCKS SO HARD".


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why am i quitting sig making?
I try to do something good for tbt and atleast make sure everyone has a signature.

What do i get in return?

Hmm lets see the other day my thread was spammed with Fleep's non sense.How he was better than me and all this *censored.2.0*, as if it was some sort of competition.

Today i get  this "ultrabyte" identity calling me a kid who cant make art, and then contradicts himself/herself and says i make art, which confuses me more than ever.

and not to forget this MGMT who has some sort of  obsession with menstruation and pokemon.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> ... im sure that<big><big> if</big></big> he would want to do it for a career
> he'd get with the program and "evolve"
> if he was serious about this and wanted advice on how to be better he would take it from a professional on a professional site, not from a *censored.2.0* talker
> like he said hes a beginner, and look how good he is right now,  he hasnt been doing this for long and hes great, i bet *if* he did it as long as u have been doing it, you'd be surpassed so fast......


......underlined bits say it all


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

Baww some more please.

It fills me with warm fuzzies.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Baww some more please.
> 
> It fills me with warm fuzzies.


a fine example of a comment that serves no prupose....-_-


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

The purpose was to get him to baww some more.

But you joined in and more warm fuzzies have come.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

You had no idea i was a beginner?
I say that i am everywhere...then again ive never seen YOU in my life.. as far as u saying i wont "evolve" or w/e.

I dont care if you hate my signature get that in your stubborn head.
What i do care about however, its the way you and your little friend mgmt express themselves in these forums.

If you're gona post something make it worthwhile, instead of attacking someone with things like dont call that art...

I actually LOLD just like you when u called me a kid, kid.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> You had no idea i was a beginner?
> I say that i am everywhere...then again ive never seen YOU in my life.. as far as u saying i wont "evolve" or w/e.
> 
> I dont care if you hate my signature get that in your stubborn head.
> ...


I haven't been on in forever. :|

Kay, whatever.

...please, for the sake of god, look over that whole "art" part. Read the rest of it, and freaking improve. You're getting on my last nerve right now, and I've been in a great mood for the whole day, until this point right now.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Baww some more please.
> 
> It fills me with warm fuzzies.


*censored.2.0* talker.......


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

i might as well just PM a mod to close this thread...


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im supposed to care in what mood you're in?

You're on your last nerve,and im supposed to care why? yeah big deal..ass..

Maybe you should evaluate your post as a whole, and tell me what i can get from that.


Its funny how you haven't been on in forever, and u come on and u just post pathetically.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

Chubsterr, I think your problem is that you don't seem to have any idea what UB is actually saying to you.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please just shut up. You're giving yourself a really bad name for yourself right now, especially how you just decided to randomly quit. You should have just ignored me like everybody else. I like how you don't even follow your friend's advice.

Besides, the only people backing you up are the people who got a signature from you... they're sucking up.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> i might as well just PM a mod to close this thread...


you should, cuz the *censored.2.0* talkers arent ever gona stop -.-
and chubsterr,<big> keep on making sigs, because you enjoy it </big>


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how articulate you are with your insults.  Such variety.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> you don't even follow your friend's advice.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> You should have just ignored me like everybody else.


Then why the *CENSORED3.0* post it in the first place 0_o

seriously this arrguments i.q level is dropping rapidly


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Chubsterr, I think your problem is that you don't seem to have any idea what UB is actually saying to you.


I understand you guys are probably good friends, and I in no way want to change that.

Of course you must back up UB DF i understand, but are you going to sit there and tell me that his post was CC?

Ive personally seen your work on Deviant Art DF, if i were to go up to one of your pictures and tell you that you in no way did anything to that picture, and to please not consider your drawing art.

What would u do? would u take that as constructive?


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not everybody is like everyone else, he's not gona let a couple of *censored.2.0* talkers walk over him
if i was in this situation i could defend myself too.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i should just shut up and let you go on and continue your *censored.2.0* talking,your pointless posts, as long as the next time your *censored.4.0* ass posts, you think twice im happy.

And if you dont think twice, that just proves what mentality you have.

I dont need anyone to back me up.
Im sure you feel intimidated by it however, but you shouldnt, because in the end the only thing that matters is my thoughts and yours.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I wouldn't, but I wouldn't get all butthurt and say I'm quitting, because I don't give a *censored.2.0* what other people think.

Yeah, UB's my friend, but I'd disagree with her if she was wrong. :/ But you're blowing this way out of proportion. Calm the *censored.3.0* down, seriously.

I'm pretty sure I give about 5% CC anyway, even to people who I like a lot. Why? Because especially on a forum like this, practically all the comments are going to be positive, but not constructive. I'd rather tell people what they need to improve on that something like 'that's great!11!'


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

No. I'm not intimidated by it at all. They're just bandwagon followers. They can't do anything.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

hopefully a mod should close this soon


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love how you just pop out all randomly talking *censored.2.0*.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

The fuzzies.

So many of them.

:>


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm reeaallly trying to figure out why you think 'talkers' in an insult.
You've lost me, frankly.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I love how you're not helping this situation at all. Go +1 elsewhere.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Please just shut up. You're giving yourself a really bad name for yourself right now, especially how you just decided to randomly quit. You should have just ignored me like everybody else. I like how you don't even follow your friend's advice.
> 
> Besides, the only people backing you up are the people who got a signature from you... they're sucking up.


1.Why should he shut up, you never seem to.

2.If he should have ignored you, then why post it in the *censored.3.0*ing first place? That just makes it even more clear that you came here just to cause trouble.

3.I don't have a sig from him and to be honest I don't like a lot of his sigs. At least I don't go around talking absolute *censored.2.6*. If I want to tell him what I though about his sigs, I'd make it constructive criticism. Clearly something you don't know a lot about.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

Everyone needs to get the stick out of their asses and realize that this is basically a disagreement over nothing.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Okay, you know what, I give up.

Keep making signatures. I really don't care at this point. Keep posting them. Keep getting non-criticizing comments. Keep reaping the benefits of not posting this on a graphics forum. Use this thread to boost your popularity.

But in the eyes of many, you'll just be one moron out of the many on this forum.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> No. I'm not intimidated by it at all. They're just bandwagon followers. They can't do anything.


im not a follower, im supporting him, and im sure the many people that are "followers"
are supporting him as well.


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

[28/02/2009 11:35:35 PM] Jubcycle says: I like how all the TBTers will make a stupid topic, make themself look stupid in it, then say 'THREAD OVER LOCK IT PLEASE'

Hey look at the topic title now. : D


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i never said i was quitting,just quit making sigs for people.. as far as "butthurt" im not quite sure what that means, as ive never experience butt pain, but maybe you could clear that up for me.

Anyway  i would rather have your 5% CC, 1% even..than UBs post.

If you were to tell  me i need to improve on something i wouldnt mind it at all, but as far as judging me as a whole, calling me kid, and all this *censored.2.0*.like if you knew me..then dont *censored.3.0* with me in that area..


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> 1.Why should he shut up, you never seem to.
> 
> *<big>2.If he should have ignored you, then why post it in the *censored.3.0*ing first place? <big>That just makes it even more clear that you came here just to cause trouble.</big></big>*<big></big>
> 
> 3.I don't have a sig from him and to be honest I don't like a lot of his sigs. At least I don't go around talking absolute *censored.2.6*. If I want to tell him what I though about his sigs, I'd make it constructive criticism. Clearly something you don't know a lot about.


BOLD BIG AND UNDERLINED!


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

ButtHurt 	:

An inappropriately strong negative emotional response from a perceived personal insult. Characterized by strong feelings of shame. Frequently associated with a cessation of communication and overt hostility towards the "aggressor."

Adam got butthurt when Mike stole his *censored.4.0*.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> [28/02/2009 11:35:35 PM] Jubcycle says: I like how all the TBTers will make a stupid topic, make themself look stupid in it, then say 'THREAD OVER LOCK IT PLEASE'
> 
> Hey look at the topic title now. : D


I am asking to close it cos everyones getting friggin imature....


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

You know what, I'm sick of this *censored.2.0*. I don't know why I even posted a defense because it will get supported by some but then somebody will come along and have a go at me. I think we should just let Chubster quit if he wants or don't quit if he changes his mind then the shut the hell up about it and concentrate on the sig shop and how it's gonna operate instead of thinking about all these insults.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Everyone. Me, you, Cloak, DF, Chubbs, the people who randomly post in here...


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Okay, you know what, I give up.
> 
> Keep making signatures. I really don't care at this point. Keep posting them. Keep getting non-criticizing comments. Keep reaping the benefits of not posting this on a graphics forum. Use this thread to boost your popularity.
> 
> But in the eyes of many, you'll just be one moron out of the many on this forum.


about time....


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I give CC about 5% of the time.
Probably less.
I can't really remember if I ever gave it here, actually...


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

I agree animalcrossinggirl, i'm out of this argument,

peace...


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OPEN ENDED RESPONSE TIME.

...I grew up.

...I evolved.

...I got to the center of this Tootsie Roll Pop!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Okay, you know what, I give up.
> 
> Keep making signatures. I really don't care at this point. Keep posting them. Keep getting non-criticizing comments. Keep reaping the benefits of not posting this on a graphics forum. Use this thread to boost your popularity.
> 
> But in the eyes of many, you'll just be one moron out of the many on this forum.


yeah give up and move on to your "graphic designing" and maybe next time u wont post something as stupid as what you did.

idiot..

And just so you know, you in my eyes, have no talent, even if you claim to be this big shot graphic designer, your signatures still look plain, but i guess thats your perspective of art.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://henry.sandi.net/students/2009/rchristian/CGD/portfolio1/index.html


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, the amount of people viewing this.

if i thought i'd get this many views, i'd start my own little fight in a topic!
(joke  )


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> http://henry.sandi.net/students/2009/rchristian/CGD/portfolio1/index.html


Impressive.


----------



## dragonflamez (Mar 1, 2009)

BUTTHURT 
APPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS THREAD.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh so you have a website?

Thats great, maybe you should spend most of your time on that reminiscing how great and flawless your work is, and how it certainly deserves to be called art.


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> BUTTHURT
> APPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS THREAD.


HEADCRAB

APPLY DIRECTLY TO THE FOREHEAD


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Oh so you have a website?
> 
> Thats great, maybe you should spend most of your time on that reminiscing how great and flawless your work is, and how it certainly deserves to be called art.


... I'm pretty sure that wasn't the point


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Oh so you have a website?
> 
> Thats great, maybe you should spend most of your time on that reminiscing how great and flawless your work is, and how it certainly deserves to be called art.


It's my portfolio of work I did in CGD... not really a website.

Okay, I will.


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big>*This IS art!*</big></big></big></big></big>
http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwHuWWx1Oto


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have NO idea what you are talking about.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ZwHuWWx1Oto


Oh yes.

 >_<


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> BUTTHURT
> APPLY DIRECTLY TO THIS THREAD.


LOL.

Back on topic.

Ultra, stop FAILing and GTFO NAO!


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god now you're judging my website determining skills.

What do i have to do now? think it over and refresh the page to make sure it contains a WWW and a .COM?


Seriously give me a break..


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Wow. You really have no idea what you're saying anymore.


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying that you didn't even look at the _contents_?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously what is up with the menstruating pokemon?

Everyone whos an idiot has it as an avatar..


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post made my day.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's how I got AIDS.

:>


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun times.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked..didnt see anything special but black and white everywhere, cmon do i really have to hover over your icons to get color, u can do better than that..Well id expect you to atleast, graphic designer..


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're calling ME an idiot?


Rather hypocritical, eh ol' chap?


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAI WATS UP GUIS


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Oh my god.

OH MY GOD.

<big>OH MY FREAKING GOD.</big>

You, my good sir, are the funniest person I've ever met in my entire life.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...that...that was the...

NO, THE FUZZIES, THEY ARE STAYING.  I WON'T LET THEM LEAVE.


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called an 'effect'.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.[/quote]That you're ********?

In which case, yes, most of us do.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first of all who are you?

OL CHAP?@? 

All i said was..everyone with the menstruating muk avatar is an idiot, do u have that avatar? then use your context clues.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That you're ********?

In which case, yes, most of us do.[/quote]....................

*censored.4.0*.

Just kidding, I'm just saying what I believe without taking sides.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

Jubstan said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its called "shut the hell up".


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Gabby.


Yes.


No.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post ALSO made my day.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="squishysaar said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post ALSO made my day.[/quote]I so agree. Made my day


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so agree. Made my day [/quote]HUBBYKINS!

Can't you SMELL the FAIL in ths argument?


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so agree. Made my day [/quote]lol


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh my god, come on guys!
i just came back to see if this was sorted and it looks like a bunch of 5 year olds just learnt to type...infact there becoming less mature per post! im pretty sure, metally, your all soon gonna become fetuses unless you take drastic action!


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it's special CSS that allows me to change an image when you roll over it. This, giving the effect of fading to color, which is what my portfolio is called.

hurr


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessir


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

everyone...<big><big><big>SHUT THE BLOODY HELL UP!</big></big></big>

i am tired of this constant bickering.
It's obvious that chubsterr and UB aren't going to agree and be all la de da, lets go out and play together.
So there's no real reason to still be making offensive, stupid, pointless posts

gosh i wish this would actually work but i doubt it


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh look everyone shes giving us the info on how she did it, like if we really care..


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so agree. Made my day [/quote]HUBBYKINS!

Can't you SMELL the FAIL in ths argument?[/quote]*Sniffs* OH YEA I CAN!


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it came to my attention that you didn't even bother to look at my site past the index. So I thought I'd explain.

If you click on the image, you'll get a list. Click on one of the banners, and you get my work.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Jubstan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be color blind. 

Did you click past the first page?

You probably don't have enough common sense to even do that.


----------



## John102 (Mar 1, 2009)

IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 1, 2009)

whats goin on here?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the real Slim Chubsterr, Shut the *censored.3.0* up.


Will the real Slim Chubsterr, shut the *censored.3.0* up.

Thank you, GAWD this thread is useless close it Storm!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> whats goin on here?


Non-sense.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> IF YOUR HAPPY AND YOU KNOW IT CLAP YOUR HANDS!


*Shoots john*


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the real Slim Chubsterr, Shut the *censored.3.0* up.


Will the real Slim Chubsterr, shut the *censored.3.0* up.

Thank you, GAWD this thread is useless close it Storm![/quote]Storm's not here. He wouldn't close it if he was here, anyways.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> whats goin on here?


unless you can read all the pages really fast, i suggest it's just easier that you go to another topic or do something else...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm's not here. He wouldn't close it if he was here, anyways.[/quote]Sure he would.

Because he knows you won't shut the hell up.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm's not here. He wouldn't close it if he was here, anyways.[/quote]OCM WAS on...Oh well..


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storm's not here. He wouldn't close it if he was here, anyways.[/quote]Sure he would.

Because he knows you won't shut the hell up.[/quote]He's a horrible admin. He doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## John102 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I was trying to lighten up the mood. *cuts wrists*


----------



## Justin (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCM WAS on...Oh well..[/quote]and look what happened.

3 seconds to figure it out, go.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Well im kinda tired of sitting here and listening to ultra yap about her websites css and all this other..useless info.

So i think ill be going to brawl or something im annoyed.

Ultra byte you have something to say?

good cuz i didnt care anyway..


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you guys, that mini-convo was like the epicest win ive read on this forum...


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

DUDES THIS IS SO *censored.3.0*ING POINTLESS AND THE WHOLE THING IS JUST A MASSIVE LAOD OF *censored.2.0* WITH PEOPLE TALKING *censored.2.0* EVERYWHERE AND NOTHING GETTING SORTED IN A MATURE WAY. I TRY TO ACT SENSIBLE BUT MAYBE THE ONLY WAY TO ATTRACT PEOPLE'S ATTENTION IS TO TALK IN CAPS LOCK.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well im kinda tired of sitting here and listening to ultra yap about her websites css and all this other..useless info.
> 
> So i think ill be going to brawl or something im annoyed.
> 
> ...


Kay, bye.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure he would.

Because he knows you won't shut the hell up.[/quote]He's a horrible admin. He doesn't do anything at all.[/quote]*facepalm*


Well you don't help.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> whats goin on here?


Well, Chubsterr made a sig. Ultra gave some CC, not flame. Chub, taking it as flame, think that he is the greatest sig maker in the world, got pissed. Thus, makeing this silly, silly argument.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


one last note..

You need to shut the hell up and get your facts straight..muk menstruation idiot.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> DUDES THIS IS SO *censored.3.0*ING POINTLESS AND THE WHOLE THING IS JUST A MASSIVE LAOD OF *censored.2.0* WITH PEOPLE TALKING *censored.2.0* EVERYWHERE AND NOTHING GETTING SORTED IN A MATURE WAY. I TRY TO ACT SENSIBLE BUT MAYBE THE ONLY WAY TO ATTRACT PEOPLE'S ATTENTION IS TO TALK IN CAPS LOCK.


NO U


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not helping xD


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT REPLY DIDNT EVEN MAKE SENSE. WHAT IS YOUR POINT?


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nvm


Forget it.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill ignore the above..


Anyway seeing how everyone is viewing this stupid thread.

Anyone up for brawling? i need to release anger..


----------



## John102 (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anything to brighten up somebody's day!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE, YOU'RE SHOWING MUK CRAPPING.

no offense xD

Back on topic.

Stop arguing, I've seen your sigs and in my opinion, half of em suck. :-\


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE, YOU'RE SHOWING MUK CRAPPING.

no offense xD

Back on topic.

Stop arguing, I've seen your sigs and in my opinion, half of em suck. :-\[/quote]She's not crapping. She's shedding her uterus wall. lrn2biology


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Gabby said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DUDE, YOU'RE SHOWING MUK CRAPPING.

no offense xD

Back on topic.

Stop arguing, I've seen your sigs and in my opinion, half of em suck. :-\[/quote]She's not crapping, silly!


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you dont have to post of picture of yourself


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's not crapping. She's shedding her uterus wall. lrn2biology[/quote]I don't give a damn if she's having her period.


Stop arguing.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that was me, the picture would at least have boobs.

hurr


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NEETHR DID RUS BTU IM NOT COMPLANID


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> squishysaar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can always be flat-chested.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

YOU JUST PUT 'NO U' 
I ACTUALLY CONSTRUCTED A SENTENCE
DONT BOTHER REPLYING BECAUSE IM GOING TO IGNORE YOU
and im going to stop talking in caps, i just realised how ******** it looks


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that would be icky.

And I wouldn't' wear a suit.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

squishysaar said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was nice when it was quiet.


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 1, 2009)

anyways, peace out! DD
 :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroiddance:


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> YOU JUST PUT 'NO U'
> I ACTUALLY CONSTRUCTED A SENTENCE
> DONT BOTHER REPLYING BECAUSE IM GOING TO IGNORE YOU
> and im going to stop talking in caps, i just realised how ******** it looks


OK IGNORE ME YOU *censored.4.0*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

SHUT THE HELL UP! GAWD


:O LIEK OMG IM YELLOW!


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

Brawl anyone?


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

*walks in*

Oh God the fuzzies have multiplied.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

so many people are going to hate each other after today, i can't believe that the mods havn't closed this yet!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]SHUT THE HELL UP! GAWD


:O LIEK OMG IM YELLOW![/quote]GOOD FOR YOU. IDC


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]SHUT THE HELL UP! GAWD


:O LIEK OMG IM YELLOW![/quote]*censored.3.0* YOU, YOU *censored.3.0*ING *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.3.0* *censored.4.0* *censored.2.0* *censored.1.3*!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]SHUT THE HELL UP! GAWD
> 
> 
> :O LIEK OMG IM YELLOW!


GOOD FOR YOU. IDC[/quote]:'(


Hubby, you should care!

QNT3N:.......................Whatever.


Please stop.
Close it.

DO IT NAO!


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> so many people are going to hate each other after today, i can't believe that the mods havn't closed this yet!


There aren't any mods online.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]SHUT THE HELL UP! GAWD
> 
> 
> :O LIEK OMG IM YELLOW!


GOOD FOR YOU. IDC[/quote]:'(


Hubby, you should care!

QNT3N:.......................Whatever.


Please stop.
Close it.

DO IT NAO![/quote]Well,Im being crazy right now. xD


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

If I had a dollar for every stupid thing said in this topic, I'd have a lot of dollars.


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

So nones wants to brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Storm's on.

You just got punk'd.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

Oops


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Storm's on.

You just got punk'd.[/quote]Is he doing anything? No, just like always.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

inb4nothinghappens


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

pmed storm, it should be closed very soon


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> pmed storm, it should be closed very soon


yay~


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> pmed storm, it should be closed very soon


Finally.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

inb4nothinghappensagain


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

lol 3 days later...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> pmed storm, it should be closed very soon


same


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

dangit storm dont let me down


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY[/quote]ONCE AGAIN. PRESSES THE IDC BUTTON


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY[/quote]I hate brown! :/


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY


I hate brown! :/[/quote]Blue FTW!!!

so... nones brawl?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY


ONCE AGAIN. PRESSES THE IDC BUTTON[/quote]ONCE AGAIN, THROWS A ROCK, SHATTERING YOU AND GABBEH'S WINDOW AND RUNS AND HIDES IN THE TRASH CAN AGAIN!!


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol, this thread reminds me of the "Wi-Fi is down for 5 hours and going..." thread.
So much users online in a thread. There were 26 I believe.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, this thread reminds me of the "Wi-Fi is down for 5 hours and going..." thread.
> So much users online in a thread. There were 26 I believe.


LIEK OMG TRAVIS POSTED!



Now this thread is almost WINN!!


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

30 pages gogogogo


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]Soo...anyway...since we're offtopic.......I'm yellow and going for blue!! YAY


ONCE AGAIN. PRESSES THE IDC BUTTON[/quote]ONCE AGAIN, THROWS A ROCK, SHATTERING YOU AND GABBEH'S WINDOW AND RUNS AND HIDES IN THE TRASH CAN AGAIN!![/quote]Now what the flippity fudge did I do?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

DON'T POST WE DONT NEED A 30 PAGE ARGUMENT ON OUR HEADS


Not YOU Gabby, Ohdangitsgabby = Gabbeh


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, this thread reminds me of the "Wi-Fi is down for 5 hours and going..." thread.
> So much users online in a thread. There were 26 I believe.


LIEK OMG TRAVIS POSTED!



Now this thread is almost WINN!![/quote]I'm loved *that* much?


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

my god storm....*shakes head*


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ONCE AGAIN, THROWS A ROCK, SHATTERING YOU AND GABBEH'S WINDOW AND RUNS AND HIDES IN THE TRASH CAN AGAIN!![/quote]Now what the flippity fudge did I do?[/quote]DIFFERENT GABBY


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]DON'T POST WE DONT NEED A 30 PAGE ARGUMENT ON OUR HEADS[/quote]Why not?!  :veryhappy:


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

The fuzzies.
:>


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

asdasd


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

Well Before this is closed if it is, id just like to say to everyone who might have been insulted or w/e, sorry and no hard feelings? lol

The flamemonster ate this thread..


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

asdasd


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm loved *that* much?[/quote]I  already posted here so it was already a WIN


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well Before this is closed if it is, id just like to say to everyone who might have been insulted or w/e, sorry and no hard feelings? lol
> 
> The flamemonster ate this thread..


*PIMP SLAP!*
AND yoh, I'M  the god of WINN and FAIL so if you're here, it's like, 1% WINN.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

i cant believe the *censored.3.0*ing admin hasnt done anything


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

THIRTY PAGES

MISSION COMPREET


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 1, 2009)

what is this about


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> i cant believe the *censored.3.0*ing admin hasnt done anything


Like I said, TBT has the worst admin I've ever met.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

tj7777777 said:
			
		

> what is this about


Let's not get into it.


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> THIRTY PAGES
> 
> MISSION COMPREET


We should celebrate by playing our PS3s.


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

Storm you fail, youve been pm'ed 3 times.....


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>:O

TBT must be being invaded by Swedish Nazis who play PS3's!


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

40 pages!

go *censored.3.0*ing gogogogogogooasadasd


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Storm you fail, youve been pm'ed 3 times.....


Welcome to TBT.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> 40 pages!
> 
> go *censored.3.0*ing gogogogogogooasadasd


<big>bum bum dee bum bum bum de bum bum.</big>

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Storm you fail, youve been pm'ed 3 times.....


Storn isnt even on


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post made my movie intro of the day.


----------



## tj7777777 (Mar 1, 2009)

HOLY *censored.2.0* 30 PAGES!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> Storm you fail, youve been pm'ed 3 times.....


So your saying you can do better?  Storm and the other admins try as hard as they can to keep this site going.  Don't like it?  Leave.

P.S. Yay for 40 pages.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> THIRTY PAGES
> 
> MISSION COMPREET


What do we get?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- YOU AREN'T HELPING!

2-................THAT DOESN'T HELP EITHER!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We still have to go to 40!


----------



## muppetman (Mar 1, 2009)

nighty night peepz


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

muppetman said:
			
		

> nighty night peepz


G'night.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- YOU AREN'T HELPING!

2-................THAT DOESN'T HELP EITHER!![/quote]Hey!

When are you going to shut the *censored.3.0* up?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubby, I SWEAR  I'll *censored.3.0* up your trash can if you help.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- YOU AREN'T HELPING!

2-................THAT DOESN'T HELP EITHER!![/quote]Of course it doesn't.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

[quote="Toon]DON'T POST WE DONT NEED A 30 PAGE ARGUMENT ON OUR HEADS


Not YOU Gabby, Ohdangitsgabby = Gabbeh[/quote]She's awesome. Not that Gabby isn't but, I know ohdangitsgabby better.

BESIDES WINDOWS ARE IMPERVIOUS TO ROCKS! DUH!


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it doesn't.[/quote]<_<

Welcome to TBT.

And meh and Gabbeh are BFF's.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really know. :|


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hubby, I SWEAR  I'll *censored.3.0* up your trash can if you help.[/quote]M'KAY! I'll try. Wait.No.I gtg. Byez


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 1, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]DON'T POST WE DONT NEED A 30 PAGE ARGUMENT ON OUR HEADS
> 
> 
> Not YOU Gabby, Ohdangitsgabby = Gabbeh


She's awesome. Not that Gabby isn't but, I know ohdangitsgabby better.

BESIDES WINDOWS ARE IMPERVIOUS TO ROCKS! DUH! [/quote]NOPE THATS NOT EVEN RELATED TO THE SITUATION.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it doesn't.[/quote]<_<

Welcome to TBT.

And meh and Gabbeh are BFF's.[/quote]I don't believe you own the rights to that joke.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cookies I hope.  :'(


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> muppetman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah, he's admin, he's been pm'ed a thousand times
and it's soooooooooo difficult to click the close button on a thread
and about storm and the admins trying hard to keep the place going, nobody's even *censored.3.0*nig online! no mods or admins making any effort


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'KAY! I'll try. Wait.No.I gtg. Byez[/quote]BYEZ.

Me and Gabbeh will have fun without you.











<small>LOTSA FUN....</small>


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cookie pizzas are better.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry the admins couldn't cater to your every need.  Since you don't like it, you may leave.
kthxbai.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about Pizza cookies?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


M'KAY! I'll try. Wait.No.I gtg. Byez[/quote]BYEZ.

Me and Gabbeh will have fun without you.











<small>LOTSA FUN....</small>[/quote]*backhand*

sicko


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


COOKIE PIZZAS FTW


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you actually went to TBT, you'd see how much of a fail Storm is. The only good staff is really Grawr, because he actually does things. Shame he's not very active.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what as in the actual website?
i never bother, im a forums person more


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The forums. The website is a scary place where Storm forces you to work for him to do the item pages.

I would know.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha reminds me of tom nook in that awesome fanfic 'the terrible secret of animal crossing' xD


----------



## -C*- (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nook could spell, though.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Labor Camp "ish"

And what do you mean by the actual website?  These forums...or the website containing these forums?  Or am I not getting it at all...


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh wow i made a typo, stop picking up on my faults
life's too short for everything to be spelt correctly


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The website with the AC info. He forced many people to work there. Odd had to go to a psychiatrist after all the work he did.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

anyone with the guts to make a topic suggesting we get rid of storm, i *censored.3.0*ing love you


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why not spell it correctly?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> anyone with the guts to make a topic suggesting we get rid of storm, i *censored.3.0*ing love you


Why not you?  Since you despise him so much...


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

*ignores QNT3N because he's a *****


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe i will


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*suspension*cough*


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> anyone with the guts to make a topic suggesting we get rid of storm, i *censored.3.0*ing love you


Do not contradict the o'mighty god.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*suckupwhowoulddoanythingtobestaff*cough*


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why should i care, i learnt early on in TBT that being nice gets me nowhere


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I shall scoff at your FAIL.
Because I'm the god of FAIL, and I like to scoff.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 1, 2009)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really...but it might be for the best if I leave this topic alone...


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> animalcrossinggirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if he actually bothered to help the situation or hired mods that could be online frequently, i'd have a hell of a lot more respect for him


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be for the best if I give the TLM seal of Disapproval for this topic.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

animalcrossinggirl said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you'd stop posting and leave, I'd have a hell of a lot more respect for you.


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

*continues to ignore the weird guy*


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

*Wonders what happened here.*


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> *Wonders what happened here.*


It didn't have anything to do with you, so leave.

kthx.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Epic phail.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Rofl, still not closed.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Rofl, still not closed.


You do know none of the Staff is on.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

When are they ever on? Especially when you need them. XD


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 1, 2009)

OM*G I READ EVERY PAGE!
THIS WAS SOOOOO STUPID!


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Are you serious? What was going on?


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> When are they ever on? Especially when you need them. XD


yeh exactly what i was thinking...
im off to bed now to get 5 hours 20 minutes of sleep before i wake up to go to school
im always grouchy on monday mornings because i do this thing where i forget to sleep LOL
goodnight! xx


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> Are you serious? What was going on?


an argument between chubsterr and ultra byte


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww chubsterr is cool! Who would mess with him? He's nice. =D


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

technoxmaniac said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blame should be put on both of them. UB shouldn't be talking crap (some people take it too seriously), but Chubsterr should've just ignored the whole situation.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave him criticism and he flipped. :|


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> technoxmaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cause they say it takes two to tango. XP


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao.  :veryhappy:


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't believe this is still open.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I can't believe this is still open.


NO. STAFF. ON.

It can't magically close.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah... no staff is on.


----------



## chubsterr (Mar 1, 2009)

wow this is still going on lol..


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 1, 2009)

Damn, I missed an argument.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So storm ignored the 4 PM's sent to him by others..........


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Lets make it to 40.

Maybe Storm is pulling his hair?


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally, it died down.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

*** ON GUIS ONE MOR PAGE


----------



## MygL (Mar 1, 2009)

OMG!! Still not closed?? -_-


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Lol.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

NO



STAFF


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

YES

POST POST POST POST


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

I better not get a warn message for spamming or I'll be suspended. >_>


----------



## MGMT (Mar 1, 2009)

u guis r dum

D-U-M

DUM


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> NO
> 
> 
> 
> STAFF


Hey my name is there! XD


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

I WANT MORE WATN LeEL!


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

"JOMS MOM" lmao!


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I better not get a warn message for spamming or I'll be suspended. >_>


If you get a warn you don't get suspended.


----------



## UltraByte (Mar 1, 2009)

MISSION COMPREET


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The last warn message I got said if I get 30% warns I'll get suspended. I have 20% already.


----------



## Gabby (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh.

I've had 30%, I didn't get suspended.


Weird.


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me two

i always laugh when i get suspended

 (OM*G HOW WILL I LIVE WITHOUT TBT FOR @ HOURS??????!!!!!11!!!!)


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 30% and nothing happened to me.

Although I never got a PM for what I did the first time.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is suspension anyways?


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

I never had a warn message before. And I tell you, I'm teh king of spam. XP


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

PAGE 50

POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOST







































































































POST


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Gabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like 2 hours or so

might depend on how high your warn is though (on first 10% warn i was suspended for about 2 hours)


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PAGE 50
> 
> POSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOSTPOST
> 
> ...


You're crazy.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Gah! My eyes! @_@


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I was imagining weeks to months. Thanks.  ^_^


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I never had a warn message before. And I tell you, I'm teh king of spam. XP


If you know you spam then why do you continue? All your posts are I love you! or NICE JOB! :|


----------



## QNT3N (Mar 1, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no

we have to piss off the mods even more

and i want more warn

>:|


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> I never had a warn message before. And I tell you, I'm teh king of spam. XP


i can tell, the 250ish posts a day is a pretty big clue


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't we all spamming here? =3


----------



## Horus (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you look at the 10 top posters, your number 1  <_<


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

hollisterx2 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have 200 posts a day. :|


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow 250ish posts? Are you serious? =3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 1, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> hollisterx2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fixed your post.


----------

